# Corn Crop Conditions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are the early survey results on Corn from AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/poll_results.aspx?PollID=38


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My vote for my corn is 2-3 weeks behind but EXCELLENT!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Corn started tassel today. Planted April 7th. 116 day corn. Looks to be early. Maybe combine in August again.


----------

